# Finally Getting Paid



## Salty dog (Jan 18, 2017)

I monetized my videos and never really made an effort to get paid. So awhile ago I looked to see what I had coming. Worth an effort to start the process. They (Google Adsense) really didn't make it easy. So after several attempts I've been notified that they are sending a payment.

So after six or seven years, over 100 videos and over a million views I'm getting a check for $722.00. Was never in it for the money but I'll take it.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 18, 2017)

So there is a honyaki review coming up?


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it means it times to post some new vids .

Good work, can't complain for getting something for doing things you enjoy (hopefully).


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 19, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> So there is a honyaki review coming up?



Yesterday I would have said no F'n way. I don't need any more knives. Today I happened to check if my favorite "entry level" knives were still available. Evidently they are not at this time. (I was going to suggest them on a different thread.) Then I noticed they now make a honyaki version which are available. 
As far as a review, I don't know. The knife world these days has grown and for every new "expert" there is twice as many deaf ears. With as many aforementioned videos online I get a lot of "expert" comments and advice. I mean, "dude, it's just a freaking knife". A tool, a means to an end, something you can have fun with while used to accomplish your goals.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 19, 2017)

Not too shabby, good to hear you're getting something in return. Your vids were some of the first I stumbled on while looking into good knives and then the rest is history.


----------



## khashy (Jan 19, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> Yesterday I would have said no F'n way. I don't need any more knives. Today I happened to check if my favorite "entry level" knives were still available. Evidently they are not at this time. (I was going to suggest them on a different thread.) Then I noticed they now make a honyaki version which are available.
> As far as a review, I don't know. The knife world these days has grown and for every new "expert" there is twice as many deaf ears. With as many aforementioned videos online I get a lot of "expert" comments and advice. I mean, "dude, it's just a freaking knife". A tool, a means to an end, something you can have fun with while used to accomplish your goals.



I'm now desperately trying to decipher what the favorite entry level knives could be...


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 20, 2017)

I know the $ isn't much , but certainly appreciate the videos. Paintings too


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 20, 2017)

khashy said:


> I'm now desperately trying to decipher what the favorite entry level knives could be...



Hiromoto

"However we really regret to have to make this announcement from Master Nagao (Hiromoto company). He has decided to slow down his work and stop making Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku brand knives due to his old age. Unfortunately, he does not have a son or young disciple to succeed Hiromoto Companys business. Accordingly, once the Hiromoto knives got sold out and out of stock, we can no longer get them and have to discontinue the Tenmi Jyuraku line. In fact, some of Hiromoto knives already got completely sold out and out of stock. But we have tried our best to keep Master Nagaos superb knives in our inventory as much as we can for our JCK customers.
We are very sorry for his decision, and would like to urge you not to miss this last chance to acquire the Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Knives. "

There are a couple currently being used in my kitchen that I passed on to my guys. Considering the above quote I wanted an example of the Master's work before it's too late. I ordered the honyaki version.
Shortly after ordering it I received a nice e-mail from Koki who remembered me from the old days. I was a little surprised and impressed. It made me happy.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 20, 2017)

The recent increase in interest about the Hiromoto honyaki is about to get dialed up a notch or two...


----------



## Nemo (Jan 20, 2017)

Salty dog, don't say such things. People have unrealistic knife budgets that they are supposed to stick to. ;-)


----------



## Nemo (Jan 20, 2017)

In all seriousness though, that quote does make you wonder if they will become mega collectors items.


----------



## khashy (Jan 21, 2017)

Damn it Salty...

Ordered one last night at 4am.

I was saving up for a Mizuno DX honyaki. Now I gotta start from scratch for it.

Eagerly awaiting the Hiromoto now.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 23, 2017)

khashy said:


> Damn it Salty...
> 
> Ordered one last night at 4am.
> 
> ...



Me to, I haven't purchased a knife in years and I'm finding myself with that familiar "can't wait until it gets here" feeling. I thought I was over it.


----------



## khashy (Jan 23, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> Me to, I haven't purchased a knife in years and I'm finding myself with that familiar "can't wait until it gets here" feeling. I thought I was over it.



I don't think that feeling ever goes away for a knife nut. 

I spoke to Koki about the Hiromotos, he only has 5 more left in stock so I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Who knows if the man will make more of them again. The Miz will have to wait its turn.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 24, 2017)

I've always really enjoyed your videos - learned a lot from them when I first started out. I still watch them from time to time.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 24, 2017)

Don Nguyen said:


> I've always really enjoyed your videos - learned a lot from them when I first started out. I still watch them from time to time.



When you say "still watch" you're referring to this one, right?

[video=youtube;0s7-dOXUons]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s7-dOXUons[/video]


----------



## valgard (Jan 24, 2017)

:rofl2:


----------



## khashy (Jan 24, 2017)

bkultra said:


> When you say "still watch" you're referring to this one, right?
> 
> [video=youtube;0s7-dOXUons]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s7-dOXUons[/video]



This one haunts me at nights. You can't un-see what has been seen...... :tease:


----------



## Mute-on (Jan 24, 2017)

Tough choice between this one and the blindfolded onion as the Best Knife Video Ever. 

Great to have you back, Salty!

Cheers

J


----------



## Nemo (Jan 24, 2017)

Salty, I'm just glad that you cut the correct piece of paper ;-)

Any thoughts on the Hiromoto yet?


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 25, 2017)

Still in customs in Chicago.
I'll probably do a video upon arrival but concerned how it will come out. It will be the first straight and sober video I've ever done.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 25, 2017)

So the martini glass in the videos isn't just for show then?


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 28, 2017)

No.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 28, 2017)

We await your new video, Salty. Great to see you back here and active [emoji106][emoji109][emoji123]&#127995;[emoji380][emoji380]
PS On my top 3 salty-videos list is definately the naked, outdoor snow cutting video &#129304;&#127995;[emoji106]


----------

